# Hello All  - type 2



## Jodee (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi all, just got a copy of my blood results today, seeing the doc on Saturday.  There were several results above range.

One was 

*Serum gamma glutamyl transferase level *XaES3 (make appointment to see doctor)
Haemoglobin A1c level IFCC standardised XaPbt Above range
58 mnol/mol  normal range [20.0 - 42.0]
_NICE guidance for type 2 diabetes (2002) targe HBA1C of 48-59 mmoL/moL should be set for individual, balancing risk of vascular disease against risk of hypoglycaemia and personal cicumstances.
_
I am on diltiazem, and just recovering from pneumonia, I've had a long period when unwell in bed and not able to eat properly or exercise at all.  I had flu, then viral bronchitis then lung infection which progressed to pneumonia.  I am wondering if this had resulted in the current blood results and if they may differ in a couple of months.

Should the doc be checking my blood pressure and fasting blood again in a couple of months can you advise.  My recent blood pressure check by the nurse was 130 over 67.  I have been getting some minor palpitations.

Thanks for any help or suggestions you can offer.

Jodee


----------



## grovesy (Mar 27, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Amigo (Mar 27, 2017)

Jodee said:


> Hi all, just got a copy of my blood results today, seeing the doc on Saturday.  There were several results above range.
> 
> One was
> 
> ...



Hi Jodee, sorry to hear of your diagnosis and recent illness. Diabetes is normally diagnosed at 48 on the Hba1c test and yours would seem to be 58. Not desperate and can be worked on to reduce it significantly. 
The result from your other tests seems to relate to your liver function and obviously needs to be discussed with your GP. 
I had pneumonia last year and sepsis and am also on a calcium channel blocker like you. My blood sugar levels didn't rise during that time (I'd been diagnosed type 2 the year before). I take it you weren't on steroids too as they can inflate BG's?

There's usually a further Hb test after 3 months dependent on how your surgery organises things. Always a good idea to keep a check on your blood pressure as I assume you're on diltiazem because of that? Your present b/p looks ok however (although they recommended 120/70 to me with diabetes). You need to have the palpitations checked out though.

Has your GP put you on medication for the diabetes? I can imagine that this is the last thing you need at the moment 


*
*


----------



## James 048 (Mar 27, 2017)

Jodee said:


> Hi all, just got a copy of my blood results today, seeing the doc on Saturday.  There were several results above range.
> 
> One was
> 
> ...


Hi Jodee 
Warm welcome to the forum .


----------



## Steff (Mar 27, 2017)

Jodee
Hi a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## Jodee (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for Welcome grovesy  



Hi Amigo

Thanks so much for your helpful reply, I've not seen the doc yet, appointment on saturday, will discuss things with her then.  So not yet been advised or prescribed anything.  I did have 2 courses of oral steroids during illness from late Dec to Beginning of this month, and 5 different anti biotics as wasn't responding to treatment, the last AB was clarithromycin, it was just awful.  I am still not well, go for 3rd chest xray 3 April.
A long time not eating properly, inactive and all those awful drugs to clear the lung infection.

I was originally prescribed diltiazem years ago after an angiogram which was inconclusive it was intended to widen the arteries and reduce blood pressure which was high at the time.  You are right it is the last thing I need medication for diabetes, I don't want any more health issues, already have damaged lungs so use an inhaled steroid each day as well as other inhalers.

Still have to do what is going to help.  

Thank you again for your help.

Jodee


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Jodee,
In non-D's the body should be able to handle illness & BG, however, us D's cannot.... It may be that tour BG & A1c will reduce but be prepared for confirmation as a diabetic. However, it's not all doom & gloom, many of us have a much healthier life as a D as we are forced to consider & revisit our lifestyle, personally I'm healthier than I have been in many years.


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 27, 2017)

Jodee said:


> I did have 2 courses of oral steroids during illness from late Dec to Beginning of this month,


Your reply crossed mine..... Steroids can have the effect of increasing insulin resistance, fingers crossed for the next test.


----------



## Jodee (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for welcome James and Steff. 

That's quite an achievement James your results improvement in 2 months will you have to remain on the medicine?  Can the dose be reduced now?


----------



## Jodee (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Martin 

Many thanks for your helpful reply and for the encouragement.  I had changed my lifestyle completely previously when diagnosed with emphysema and osteoporosis, diet has always been good and I have kept the exercise going for over 12 years, but this Pneumonia has put a stop to all that and probably undone a lot of good health I had before.  But perhaps another change in diet will fix things, I always eat for my health but my weakness is sweet things.


----------



## Jodee (Mar 27, 2017)

do people usually eat at fixed times each day?


----------



## trophywench (Mar 29, 2017)

Jodee - it could be that your palpitations are caused by too high BG - however it definitely needs checking out.

The illnesses will affect your BG and the steroids you still take definitely will.  However because we only get steroids for serious things - the need for them usually overrides the diabetes.  But it may well mean that whilst you are on them - your body won't be able to cope with everything without some drug help for the diabetes.

I think you need to have a good long chat to your doc - and agree on a way forward that's best for your health all round, whether it means more drugs or not.  If you can get rid of some of the health issues (and that's much less likely if your BG is higher than it should be) then maybe you could cope on diet and exercise for the T2 - but it's a bit of a vicious circle at the moment.

I hope you can get some of it sorted - good luck with it.


----------



## Jodee (Mar 29, 2017)

Many thanks Jenny for your input.

I am not sure if the doc will only give me 10 mins on Saturday, but I wonder even if she thinks its been bought on by pneumonia steroids etc and maybe she wants to suggest to try diet first and see if it settles down again after 2 months.  Do you think I should still ask for referral to diabetic clinic / dietician?  Maybe I should post as a separate question.  Unsure.

So appreciative of everyone here.

I have been aiming for the diabetic plate at main meal times just getting to grips with eating,  I always think when I eat less I am not getting enough nutrients.


----------

